# 6 week, 2 day ultrasound and no heartbeat?



## EmmS21

A little background...I've been seeing a fertility specialist so I get lots of early ultrasounds (one every week from 5-10 weeks). I thought this was a good thing, but it actually has me worrying more. At 5 weeks, 2 days all we could see was a gestational sac measuring about 6mm.

This week, at 6 weeks 2 days, we could see a gestational sac measuring about 12mm and the yolk sac, but no fetal pole or heartbeat! From what I had heard, we were expected to see the heartbeat at this ultrasound since the heartbeat is usually first visible by transvaginal ultrasound in the 6th week. The nurse doing the scan had even started out the visit by saying, "Well, it's heartbeat day!" So naturally, after not seeing it, I am extremely worried and freaked out! :cry: We go back in a week at 7 weeks, 2 days and that appt. will confirm either good or bad news.

My question is, did anyone else not see a heartbeat around 6 weeks? What was the outcome?


----------



## Willo

I'm no expert but from my understanding in very early pregnancy development can vary quite a bit from one pregnancy to another, as even women who are due the same day may have ovulated, fertilized and implanted at totally different times. Yes the heart beat usually starts in the 6th week but this could be nearer the begining or closer to the 7 week mark. Hopefully at your next scan things will be clearer.
I will keep my fingers crossed for you that baby is just a bit behind expected dates and that your next scan is more reassuring.


----------



## SoldierWife

From my understanding I thought the heartbeat could be seen around the 7-8 week mark. Some people see it earlier but not everyone.


----------



## slg76

I'm in a somewhat similar situation and have done buckets of reading on this. I think you are just fine!!! I don't know why doctors make early development seem so black and white because it is not. The difference between just a sac/yolk sac and a heartbeat can be just two days. Things may look very different next time you look. You can't know exactly how many days pregnant you are because there is no way to know when you implanted. Seriously try not to worry and let you body and the baby do what they need to do. I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised at your next appointment.


----------



## Chickensoup85

I had an u/s at 6w4d and it took an awful lot of searching to find the heartbeat and even then she kept losing it. She said at this stage it can be hard to get a good image because things like gas can interfere with the picture and also the position of the baby. In my case, it was right up against the edge of the sac so the heartbeat was hidden in the rest of the grey area.


----------



## Sachis2112

My doc could not find a heartbeat at 6 weeks. We did have success at 7 weeks, 3 days. She told me 6 weeks can be a little early. When we did see the HB, it was pretty dang obvious. So I think baby just needs to grow a little.


----------



## Missysj89

I did see a heartbeat yesterday but was measuring 6w5d whereas I thought I was 6w3d. I have seen plenty of stories however where it didn't get seen until a little later and everything was just fine. It's still super early, and my doctor stressed that if we hadn't of seen it, it wasn't necessarily bad news.

fx for you!


----------



## Sachis2112

Missysj89 said:


> I did see a heartbeat yesterday but was measuring 6w5d whereas I thought I was 6w3d. I have seen plenty of stories however where it didn't get seen until a little later and everything was just fine. It's still super early, and my doctor stressed that if we hadn't of seen it, it wasn't necessarily bad news.
> 
> fx for you!

My doc mentioned that anything within about a week as far as measurement goes is good. So only being a couple days off might fluctuate over the next few weeks for you.


----------



## sun

That is pretty crappy of them to get you all excited to see the HB before an early scan like that. The heart starts beating in the 6th week, but not necessarily the minute you hit 6w. Our doc never does scans before 7 weeks because earlier scans often don't show the heartbeat yet and just cause worry and stress. Also you don't exactly know how far along you are yet - once they see the baby and can measure the CRL then you'll know for sure. If you are measuring just a day or two less then it makes a massive difference this early. Hoping for all the best on you next scan! xo


----------



## Oksurprised

I'm in the same situation, scan at 6w2d no fetal pole, I have to wait 2 more weeks before I find out anything, doc said my hcg levels were very good why they would expect for a healthy pregnancy, but I'm still worried, it's going to be a long 2 weeks for me, good luck in your next scan


----------



## Oksurprised

Which they would expect now why.... Sorry


----------



## slg76

hi oksurprised. Sorry your scan didn't go how you wanted. I think you are still right in the ballpark for normal development. They label us to the exact day of pregnancy but the reality is we can't know when the embryo implanted. Sorry you will have a worry-filled wait. If I had it to do over I would not have gotten a scan until 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Hopeful7

I had my first u/s & my sac measured 6 weeks exactly but we couldn't see anything besides the sac.. I had to wait 2 weeks & went in today assuming I was 8 wks exactly. We did see a fetal pole & heartbeat, and it measured 7w 2d so the first scan was 5 days off. Your sac is getting bigger so I think you'll be ok! It's just so early everyone is different. Good luck!!


----------



## slg76

Hi all. I wanted to update so my story has an end. The 8 week scan showed no growth of the sac (10mm) and that the baby has shrunk by just a bit (4 to 3 mm). The Dr. said she could also see where the sac and such is starting to detach from the uterine wall. Definitely a miscarriage in progress. I'm sad that it didn't work out but mostly right now I feel relief that I have an answer and can move on.

I hope that you ladies have better outcomes. Remember that I was further along than you and not seeing a heartbeat. You guys are still right in the range for a heart to start beating. I'm going to keep an eye on this thread to read your updates. Good luck!


----------

